# Gtx 1070



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 26, 2016)

I was planning to upgrade my GTX 770  looks like the1070 is the way to go for performance/price. 1060 won't be that high performance jump.

Price is a concern and card size is a concern.   I can fit in a card thats max 10.5 inches in length.  Also I'm not in a hurry so I can wait for a while if there is an expected price drop.


I found this one : EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW GAMING ACX 3.0 8GB.  But I'm not so sure about the dimensions

EVGA - Products - EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW GAMING ACX 3.0 - 08G-P4-6276-KR         - They have listed size as 10.5 (works for me)

Amazon.in: Buy EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW GAMING ACX 3.0 8GB GDDR5 RGB LED 10CM FAN 10 Power Phases Double BIOS DX12 OSD Support PXOC Graphics Card 08G-P4-6276-KR Online at Low Prices in India | EVGA Reviews &amp; Rating 
Amazon has completely different info.  The fact that they have listed item weight as 1.4 Kg makes me doubt those details.



What do you guys think?   I'd had preferred Zotac but those are way to expensive and I am already stretching my budget for this.. 
Any other recommendations ?
Thank You


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 26, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I found this one : EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW GAMING ACX 3.0 8GB.  But I'm not so sure about the dimensions
> 
> Amazon.in: Buy EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW GAMING ACX 3.0 8GB GDDR5 RGB LED 10CM FAN 10 Power Phases Double BIOS DX12 OSD Support PXOC Graphics Card 08G-P4-6276-KR Online at Low Prices in India | EVGA Reviews & Rating
> Amazon has completely different info.  The fact that they have listed item weight as 1.4 Kg makes me doubt those details.



Tht one is from Amazon Global store without INDIA WARRANTY,hence the cheap price. Plus EVGA GTX1070 card has VRM heating issues,so AVOID them.

It is better to increase your budget and get Gigabyte/Zotac 1070 or go for gtx1060 if ur budget don't allow it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 26, 2016)

Fill this:

*forum.digit.in/graphic-cards/149373-graphic-card-buying-advice-template.html


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 27, 2016)

takemein said:


> Tht one is from Amazon Global store without INDIA WARRANTY,hence the cheap price. Plus EVGA GTX1070 card has VRM heating issues,so AVOID them.
> It is better to increase your budget and get Gigabyte/Zotac 1070 or go for gtx1060 if ur budget don't allow it.



I'll have to wait for a while. I'm not really convinced about buying a 1060.

There's a Zotac 1070 mini.  Are there any reasons to not prefer those ?





SaiyanGoku said:


> Fill this:
> 
> *forum.digit.in/graphic-cards/149373-graphic-card-buying-advice-template.html




1. What is the intended use for this graphic card ? Gaming or workstation work? (Name few Games or applications are you going to run)
Gaming.

2. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Corsair 750TX

3. What is your Max budget ?
Ans: 35000

4. Which Screen resolution will you game at (if applicable)?
Ans: 1920*1080  for now

5. What are your current computer specifications ?
Ans: i52500, P8Z68, GTX 770  (I will probably upgrade that CPU in due time)
Cooler Master CM310 cabinet allows GPU max length 10.5 inches.


----------

